# My new (used) smoker pictures



## johnnie2130 (Aug 23, 2008)

Click the link for a slideshow of pictures to the DP Model 50 we just got. See what you think. We're gonna smoke on it today. 

http://s18.photobucket.com/albums/b1...t=66037289.pbw


----------



## brandsbay (Aug 23, 2008)

Now that is one fine looking smoker


----------



## capt dan (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice lookin rig there Johnnie. Gonna be a blast for ya. I bet you are one excited SOB!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Smoking meat just got a  whole lot easier and  larger. Better get another freezer.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 23, 2008)

Great lookin' rig ya got there!  Post up some pics of your first smoke on that bad boy......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





L8r,
Eric


----------



## seboke (Aug 23, 2008)

Real nice rig johnnie, betcha still have the big stupid grin on your face that I had a few weeks ago, that Pineywoods probably still has!


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 23, 2008)

It's still there, especially today when I'm cooking on it.


----------



## cbucher (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new rig!


----------



## dingle (Aug 23, 2008)

Good looking smoker! She's a beaut! Have fun with her


----------



## morkdach (Aug 23, 2008)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET

NOW FOR QVIEWS


----------



## flyin'illini (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice, johnnie


----------



## lawdog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good job Johnnie.  You're gonna love the rig, can't wait to see some      q-view.  Whatcha got cookin'?


----------



## cman95 (Aug 23, 2008)

Green with envy here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Not really Johnnie, just waiting on the q-view. Congrats by the way.


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet smoker!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice lookin rig, enjoy yerself!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 23, 2008)

Johnnie it looks great can't wait to hear about and see stuff from that first smoke!!


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 23, 2008)

I cooked some chicken quarters, a whole chicken and a rack of ribs just to test her out. All came out good and I'll post some Q-view soon. I had fits keeping the temp up though. I finally had to turn the propane back on. I struggled and finally got it to about 270*. Then it dropped a lot and it was hard to get back again. The winds were really tough. I'm hoping that Tropical Storm Fay's winds were my problem.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice lookin rig man.  I am sure that with some practice burns you will get the temp under control.  Good Luck


----------

